# My Jigs and a template



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

Ive attached pics of the 3 jigs and the template I'm using to build this airgun stock. the stock is seen at different stages as I took the pics.

The first pic shows the jig to remove some material from the buttstock, helps change the balance a little and add some aesthetic value








The second is all three jigs. The big one is the hole jig in my "drilling deep holes" thread. I wound up modifying it after gluing on the rest of the stock








next is the unmodified drilling jig in place on the buttstock for the first attempt








This one is the template I worked the stock shape from. This is the only thing I created before joining this forum








I had planned on an angled route channel, but went with a differnet type. This is the test jig to see if that was feasible, along with a test run. The wobble at the end is when the tape broke loose








The bauble at the end of the round channel shows how important having the base path smooth and clear. The dowel to the left of the channel was just a very few thousandths higher than the rest, and it hung up the base









These three show the rounded top, the flat bottom and the jig used to drill thru. Observant eyes will notice its been trimmed down from the pic above. I had already glued the sides on, and it wouldnt fit in its orgianl configuration. Worked better this way I think. Look close and you can see the dowels used to fill the holes from the first attempt




















These two show the ig in place, the latter pic has the pin in place to hold it for the deep drill thru














Last pic shows the bottom of the butt stock that has been counter sunk slightly to allow the bolt heads to be almost flush








Not seen is the stuff thehalf round bit left, forcing a bit of sanding of the cutaway in the butt area. Didnt know you could use cove/bowl bits for that and not have the leftovers....

Other than the template, the jigs were all created after talking and reading on this forum.....


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Great job.*

Great, Dan! I like the progression of pictures to tell the story. It looks like you have it good. SAWDUST WILL ONLY MAKE YOU HAPPIER.  I love to see that the forum agrees with you so well. Now you deserve a lot a credit. Its a fine job. :sold:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice work Dan and thanks for taking the time to share this with the rest of us.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

nice work..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A fine set of jigs Dan, the sort of ingenuity that I love to see, the only disappointment is that the finished project wasn't shown.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent work Dan, thanks for sharing

Nicolas


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great presentation Dan, must agree with Harrysin, would love to see the finished product, maybe along with how it looks with each jig. Maybe some time when you have time, thanks.


----------



## dan_house (Feb 18, 2009)

*The finished product*










Project Black Sunshine.....

Butt stock and cheek piece routed with a template, groove just infront of trigger was routed with the guide on the router. edges rounded over with a guided quarter round bit.

Butt hook was bent on a template. Angle cut where the action sits was cut on the table saw.

Finish is ebony stain and spray poly from Cabot. red bits are Dulpicolor metal flake and Metalcast spray.

Shaped the grip area with one of the 1/2 inch belt sanders from Black and Decker.

Sanding smooth for finish and finishing took most of the time. If you close just behind the front of the scope, there is a yellow mark where I thouhgt I had got all the glue off (looked like it anyway) and didnt. Even after finish prep sanding, there was enough glue left to resist staining......

Screws hanging down need to be replaced or cut down. I made the cheek piece "blind" and it wound up being too tall for open sights and just right without a riser for that scope.

Its a tad heavy, but that helps with holding steady and the movement a spring gun generates.

Things learned: Templates and jigs speed production, reduce work and allow a repeatable design. Good tools (and knowing how to use them) opens design possiblilties you either wouldnt do (too much hand work) or couldnt do by hand. Going slow and deliberate is actually working faster.

The advice I got from you guys had a direct and enourmous impact on the success of this project. so a hearty THANK YOU to all of you guys!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Beautiful!*



dan_house said:


> Project Black Sunshine.....
> 
> Butt stock and cheek piece routed with a template, groove just infront of trigger was routed with the guide on the router. edges rounded over with a guided quarter round bit.
> 
> ...


O my, That is a great job. You have done a beautiful job. :yes4: You have a gift to see the finished project in your mind long before it it done, WOW :yes2:


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

totally sweet. thx!


----------



## wpage (May 26, 2011)

That is nice!

Where can one get plans for gun stocks?


----------



## sfleck (Jun 3, 2011)

Now that is awesome!!! Nice job!


----------

